# 2008 CR1 Pro Build Up in XXL *61cm



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guy's/gal's,
Just finished building and sorting out my new to me SCOTT CR1 Pro 61cm. 16.06 lbs. (Not too bad) I have 3 set's of wheels. With 2009 Easton EA90SLX differnt tires is about 15.30lbs including pedals.

First off, this is my 1'st Carbon Road Bike after 30 plus years of riding. I've been a steel, aluminum hold out. I also ride a CAAD7 Cannondale for the past 7 years. Got tired of the harsh ride.

I must say, I absolutley love this bike. It's flawless. I can't find anything wrong with it.

I've since put on about 200 or so miles on it in the last week.

I'm 42, and 6'4" at about 235lbs. With about 10-12% body fat. (Still working on the weight). Anyway, I was a bit concerned about going carbon, so I resisted at first. Now I realize it was futile.

Here's my spec. Note I built it up myself off ebay and other online purchases.
I have a crappy scale, so I'm might be off a few grams, but mostly accurate.


New Bike Build	Spec	Weight
Frame	SCOTT CR1	1450
Fork	SCOTT	
Rims	Mavic Cosmic Carbone	1765
Hubs	Mavic R-System	
Spokes	Mavic R-System	
Skewers	Mavic 150
Tires	Vredestein Fortezza Road 23 mm	520
Pedals	Look KéO Carbon CrMo	230
Crank	Shimano DA7800	740
Chain	Shimano DA7800	300
Rear Cogs	Shimano DA7800	175
Bottom Bracket	Shimano DA7800	0
Front Derailluer	Shimano DA7800	74
Rear Derailluer	Shimano DA7800	180
Shifters	Shimano DA7800	418
Handlebar	FSA K-Wing Carbon	240
Stem	Zipp Carbon	155
Headset	Ritchey Integrated -Included in Frame/fork weight	0
Brakes	Shimano DA7800	314
Brake Levers	Shimano DA7800-See Shifters	0
Saddle	Selle Italia SLR Carbon	125
Seatpost	'09FSA K-Force CArbon Seatpost 31.6mm Setback	190
Seatcollar	SCOTT CFR1-Stock See frame weight	0
Cables and housing	Shimano DA7800	200
Bottle Cages	Arundel	60
Misc	Grease, Tape, Air	14
Total's 7300
0.0022	16.06


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## rexrem23 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you! I strongly recommend this bike for a larger rider looking for a carbon/comfortable ride. It's very fast. I've not noticed any decrease in performance over my standard geometry framesets. Ride is smooth as well. (Wheels have a lot to do with it, but frame wise, no fishtailing, flexyness whatso ever).


----------



## tomn68 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Zuppy51

I'm considering this bike and it just so happens I currently ride a Cannondale caad8. I'm an inch shorter than you and thought I'd be testing a 58. Wondering what size cannondale you were riding?


----------

